# hump on back



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i have one of the chicks that has a hump on the back i felt it and it is part of the back bone she is not in pain as she is moving around and eating very good i am just wondering if any of you have seen this


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

no!! i never have....glad she doesnt seem to be in pain!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Can you really recognize it? do you have a photo of it?

I've not seen it before, but maybe it's just something to do with their "growth" hope it's nothing too bad, it can't be if she's moving and eating fine.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the feathers cover it up but i,ll try and get one tomorow


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

A vet visit will help eliminate any worry.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are some pics i did have her out today and she is flying very good and seems to not to be in any pain so here are 3 pics i promised


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam not sure what it could be  Mabey a check up with the avian vet would be a good idea


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats the plan for the morning


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

almost looks like some sort of growth or a bone that didn't fuse together and is protruding out but not through the skin


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

That definitely doesn't look to good. Give us updates on the vet check.
It probably is some kind of growth/birth defect. From the pictures it looks like a VERY large tumor or a broken bone, but I am no vet and am most likely incorrect. I wish you the best of luck.
Has she always had this or did it appear suddenly?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

always this way


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with the others. How is it to the touch?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it is not soft it feels like a bone


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm looking in a manual right now with disorders and have found a couple that look like the pictures.
One is a feather cyst. It occurs when a growing feather is unable to protrude through the skin and curls within the follicle. The ingrown feather results in a lump or mass that continues to grow as the feather enlarges. It can occur anywhere but most commonly involve the primary feathers. It doesn't say what it feels like though. Plus, if she had it since hatching, this is most likely not it, but is an option. It doesn't really dramatically effect it's health. 
It can also be Lipoma which is a fatty tumor. From experience on dogs, they can be very hard to the touch, but are able to be moved. It isn't really harmful, but if it gets too large it may need to be removed. They are most common in budgies.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ty cheryl i forwarded it to my vet friend as well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok went to the avian vet it is not a feather not a tumor but it is part of the birds back she said if the bird is not in pain and is able to fly around play and climb like i said she is able to she said i would not recomend surgery that would put stress on your chick that is not needed she said it is a rare case but does happen


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

so in other words it's just a birth defect?

well it sure doesn't make her any less of a bird  as long as it doesn't bother her, or get worse (bigger etc.) she'll have a normal life


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

exactly but she will be staying here


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Did they do a biopsy?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

they did biopsy blood woork and xray


----------



## Autum_Cici (Mar 19, 2009)

wow im glad to hear ur bird is okay!!!


----------

